

Mongorito - MongoDB ODM for Node.js - vdemedes
http://vdemedes.github.com/mongorito

======
Lazare
Looks interesting, but (as so often with node libraries) a little more focus
on why people should use _this_ package would be nice. :)

------
coenhyde
How does it handle sub documents? This is something I have found no node.js
library does well.

Also what about relations?

